# Happy Birthday Bobzilla!



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy, Happy Birthday Robert! Of all the Halloween hearts in the world, you are one of the most special. Thank you for being such a wonderful friend to me, and I hope your birthday is fantastic! (I stayed up past my bedtime to bring this wish to you)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, bobz!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bob!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy belated birthday Bob. Hope you had a terrific day!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Belated Happy Birthday, bobzilla!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

This is what happens when you only visit the forum on a weekend - you miss important stuff! Belated Happy Birthday from me too!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*"Happy Beheaded Birthday" to you!

No, wait. . . .that's supposed to be "Happy Belated Birthday" to you!

I always get those two things mixed up, sorry about being late with the wishes! :googly:
*_


----------

